# Four Hunters looking for lease



## Pepper1126 (Apr 17, 2012)

Me and four of my friends are looking for a leasing opportunity within 2 hours of Atlanta preferably on the north side. We are not looking for a club but a land lease. Thanks!


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details


----------



## thurmongene (May 11, 2012)

Hello Pepper1126, have you guys considered getting into an established club?  povcrkhuntclub@yahoo.com   is between Lumpkin and Dawson ctys. It would be a good choice to talk with "Joe," the man in charge.  You won't beat the price. and no, I'm not in the club. I have met the man and found him to be down to earth and friendly.


----------



## church (May 13, 2012)

need four to make ten total at 790.00 a piece we have 653 acres in monroe co. off of hwy 74 and lindsey rd.gas lines run through the property,we have food plots on the club need to be planted this year,camp site but no power,sign in and sign out policy,call terry at 478-994-3374 home


----------



## Hart Co (Jun 30, 2012)

Have land in Hart County.  If you are still looking, email baileysnursery@bellsouth.net[/email]


----------



## duke13 (Jul 18, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------

